# fibro myalgia



## Guest (Aug 19, 2000)

I have never been dx.with fm, but I think I have it. I have flare ups of something. I hurt all over and feel weak. Also feel like I could sleep for a week, but don't feel as if I've slept at all when I wake.Also have migraine headaches and Ibs. Memory loss too. Any of these sound familar?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Nightmoon:It sure does sound familiar along with another dozen or so symptoms. How long has this been going on? Have you spoken to your family doc about it? I've had fm since l986. It started out with insomnia, fatigue then the pain started. It took me almost 8 years before I was officially diagnosed by a rheumatologist. I went through the gamut of tests to rule out other things and when everything came back okay, I was given the fm diagnosis. I find taking warm baths, stretching exercises and walking to be beneficial. You may want to visit your doc to get him to check things out. Good Luck and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2000)

Yes I have seen my family md. and he did a sedrate blood test and said I have no arthritis and he doubts I have fm. this actually started about 6 yrs. ago. I go to see a rhumo. md. in october. I have other symptoms that come and go. It seems to be aggrivated by stress. I just never feel good anymore.


----------

